# NJ One call markout accuracy, whats their allowable tolerance?



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

I was having this discussion today with one of my class instructors as I'm getting my Osha 30 cert this week and we were talking about markouts. I know under law in NJ you are required to hand dig 2ft on each of the markout, of course not always the case as you could be hand digging 4 to 6ft and within reason. Of course I'm not digging forever and will eventually be getting someone elses ass out here to tell me where it is. Now for some reason I have the number 18" in my head that the markout company is allowed to be off in either direction from their actual mark on the ground. Is this correct? Am I crazy and got this from somewhere else as I cannot find an answer on their website or by searching NJ markout law. My instructor was arguing that No they cannot be off at all and well you know where that went.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

There allowed to be off 2-3 feet from the paint/flags

Atleast thats what they always tell me...

No one is exact.. it seems there always off alittle anyway..


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

You probably got the 18" from the depth at which electrical lines are supposed to be buried.


----------



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

Its not like it's important but it's one of those things that my brain just likes to have the accurate info to. Def not the 18" of cover on certain electrical conduit that's pointing me there hehe.


----------



## HUI (Jan 21, 2011)

In Indiana a locator legally has 24" from the edge of the paint. So if the paint mark is 6" wide that would give them an total width of 4'6"


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

SD law gives em 18" either side of the utility


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

2010..



> An 18-inch “no mechanized equipment” zone will become a statewide requirement for excavations or demolitions,


It used to be 36".

The locating device I use is much more accurate than that.

What rubs me is when the guy marks a bunch of parallel paint lines about six inches apart...for one wire. Adding another foot or so to our dig.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

I have always abided that they can be off 3' from the paint.... even then I have seen them miss it by much more.


----------



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

I think I'm going to give one call a shout and see what they say.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

My last excavation permit says 1 meter.


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

We have always figured 2' either side of the line but one call says 18" on either side for a total of 3'. Better safe than sorry in my opinion. If its not in that area I dig. If I hit something, somebody else is paying for it. Pictures always help too.


----------



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

Finally I have gotten the answer hehe. It is in fact 18" from either side of the markout. I got a new job finally for a company and we are doing work at a refinery. I had to take a full safety course today from the refinery and it was in the course. Speaking of the new job, we are never going to get anything done with how insane they are with the safety. Besides the fact we are going to roast in the flame resistant coveralls we have to wear and the kevlar gloves we have to wear at all times lol.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

Little said:


> Finally I have gotten the answer hehe. It is in fact 18" from either side of the markout. I got a new job finally for a company and we are doing work at a refinery. I had to take a full safety course today from the refinery and it was in the course. Speaking of the new job, *we are never going to get anything done with how insane they are with the safety.* Besides the fact we are going to roast in the flame resistant coveralls we have to wear and the kevlar gloves we have to wear at all times lol.


And that is part of the reason why fuel prices are so high.


----------

